# Surf fishing Hilton Head Island, SC?



## bass4fun (May 28, 2010)

Any pointers?  I'm staying in the Forest Beach area.  I've caught sharks & whiting from the surf.  I didn't know if anyone had a trade secret.  

Incidentally I was told I had to quit fishing by the life guard when I brought the second shark in.  He told me shark fishing was illegal.  I told him I wasn't shark fishing...just throwing shrimp on the bottom and that is what keeps bitin em'.  

Lures / bait / tips ?


----------



## Buck Nasty (May 28, 2010)

bass4fun said:


> Incidentally I was told I had to quit fishing by the life guard when I brought the second shark in.  He told me shark fishing was illegal.  I told him I wasn't shark fishing...just throwing shrimp on the bottom and that is what keeps bitin em'.



Never fished there but I like your answer.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 28, 2010)

Not alot of options this time of year, sharks are about the only thing on the beach. Big reds and tarpon can be caught in the late summer and fall but to target those big sharks you need bigger bait.  As for the lifeguard, dont think twice about it.  They gave a friend of mine a hard time a few years ago about landing a few 8 to 9 foot lemons off the beach in Sea Pines. Its a shady line, nobody can prove what species you target unless you actually admit to shark fishing. Big baits can also be used for reds and tarpon. Best of luck, the monsters are DEFINITELY here.


----------



## bass4fun (Jun 1, 2010)

Cool, Thanks Outcast.  I considered leaving my surf caster at the house this trip...but I'll probably fling it out and leave it in a sand spike while I fish the waves for whiting.


----------



## bassman bo (Jun 1, 2010)

Hunting Island state park is a great place to take a day trip. It's just north of HHI, beautiful pristeen beach with the forest all the way to the beach front. I had your same problem with getting hassled fishing at the "hotels" beach.


----------

